# Is enzymic another name for acid malt?



## nosco (3/2/17)

I asked a pommy brewery what they used in their beer and they said MO, pale, cara and Enzymic. So I guess that means enzymatic which is an acidulated malt?


----------



## bevan (3/2/17)

https://www.google.com.au/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=what+is+enzymatic+MALT


----------



## Bribie G (3/2/17)

I've been using calcium lactate buffered with lactic acid in my mash water, lagers have been turning out really well.


----------



## nosco (3/2/17)

Where'd you get that from Bribie? In powder form? My water additions and knowledge are limited to what I can work out on Brun water.


----------



## nosco (5/2/17)

I should re-name this thread "How my shit question turned into some useful information"

Probably over my head but anything brewing related is a good read (almost).

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/84885-calcium-lactate-buffers-in-the-mash-water-chemistry-qs-time/

http://braukaiser.com/blog/blog/category/science/brewing-water/


----------



## MHB (6/2/17)

As far as I know Brewman is the only supplier, in anything other than industrial sized amounts.
Mark


----------



## Bribie G (6/2/17)

Brewman. I dont go too Nazi, just a heaped tsp of the powder and a level tsp of the acid and let it do its thing.
I use tank water so its just an insurance policy to provide calcium and avoid astringency.
Been turning out some cracking lagers.


----------



## wessmith (6/2/17)

There is something wrong with that description of enzymatic malt on Google. The E-Malt website is the ONLY malting reference calling enzymatic malt as another name for acidulated. Enzymatic malt is another name for diastatic malt and the product is high in diastase, or enzymes. I think something went screwy in the English translation on E-Malt

Wes


----------



## nosco (6/2/17)

Well ill be. Maybe not a shit question after all. Just poorly thought out. I have heard of adding enzymes and malt with higher diastatic power but im not familiar with enzymatic malt. Not something you get at a hb store?

I asked Hook and Norton for the Haymaker recipe. I didnt think they or that style of beer would use added enzymes which is why i thought acid malt. But then again it is stocked at Dans in decent quantities. Maybe its brewed somewhere other than their old brewery. All i know about them is what ive read on the net.


----------



## wessmith (6/2/17)

Its not unusual for UK brewers to "dry out" their beers chasing lower attenuation levels. They do use enzymes and in earlier (1980' - 90's) years flaked maize and sugar were also used. Floor malted MO has a comparatively low level of diastase and will give a very full bodied beer as an ale at 4% but used in a lighter session styles, will need some help to achieve greater attenuation. Also remember most UK smaller/regional sized breweries will be using single infusion setups for mashing.

Wes


----------



## Blind Dog (6/2/17)

From memory they use an 'enzymic malt' in a number of their beers and i'm fairly certain its their name for a diastatic malt to improve extract efficiency and reduce FG. Its been a fair while since i visited the brewery


----------

